# Modelos de Previsão Numérica, Entidades, Novidades



## RMira (7 Set 2007 às 09:25)

Dos modelos a que temos acesso, qual (quais) pensam ser os mais acertados? Porque motivo referenciamos sempre o GFS e o ECMWF em deterimento de outro modelos? Qual o factor que deve determinar a nossa escolha? Porque razão não recorremos tão regularmente ao JMA, ao GEM, ao NOGAPS, ao UKMO, etc?


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 10:46)

Porque o americano GFS é um dos principais, tem 4 run's diárias, e sobretudo porque é o único que tem todo o output disponível gratuitamente para todos. O europeu ECMWF é considerado o melhor (por estudos/verificação e não simples opinião), os próprios americanos fazem-lhe muitos elogios e até tem pedido ajuda para melhorar o deles. O UKMO também é bastante respeitado, provavelmente o 2º melhor global. O CMC e NOGAPS são aceitáveis.

Mas todos os modelos são necessários, mesmo sendo uns melhores que outros. As diferenças ou mesmo as "manias" de cada um são positivas.  Um meteorologista experiente sabe tirar partido dessas especificidades e comportamentos e conforme a situação tirar partido do que uns e outros dizem.


Não te esqueças também dos modelos de mesoescala como o Hirlam, Aladin, WRF, MM5, etc que também são fundamentais.


Alguns links sobre modelos, história e evolução:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_weather_prediction
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ensemble_forecasting


----------



## RMira (7 Set 2007 às 11:07)

Vince disse:


> Porque o americano GFS é um dos principais, tem 4 run's diárias, e sobretudo porque é o único que tem todo o output disponível gratuitamente para todos. O europeu ECMWF é considerado o melhor (por estudos/verificação e não simples opinião), os próprios americanos fazem-lhe muitos elogios e até tem pedido ajuda para melhorar o deles. O UKMO também é bastante respeitado, provavelmente o 2º melhor global. O CMC e NOGAPS são aceitáveis.
> 
> Mas todos os modelos são necessários, mesmo sendo uns melhores que outros. As diferenças ou mesmo as "manias" de cada um são positivas.  Um meteorologista experiente sabe tirar partido dessas especificidades e comportamentos e conforme a situação tirar partido do que uns e outros dizem.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela explicação Vince. Fiquei esclarecido. Realmente é pena o que acontece com o ECMWF e com outros modelos que não temos hipótese de visualizar todo o conteúdo.

Tenho a ideia que a média dos modelos é dos melhores apontamentos desde que não haja uma grande disparidade de resultados. Neste caso penso (não sei se estou correcto, corrige-me se estiver errado) que a curto prazo (3/4 dias) o ideal será olhar mais à média do que apenas a um dado de um modelo específico seja qual ele for.


----------



## rozzo (7 Set 2007 às 12:00)

A curto prazo ajuda muito olhar para modelos de pequena escala.. modelos regionais, tipo ALADIN, MM5.. problema é que não há muitos destes disponíveis ao publico.. apesar de o MM5 ser disponivel por muitas entidades, a mim parece-me pelo que tenho visto, que não será o melhor.. ou pelo menos que será muito sensível as opções utilizadas por quem o corre, e tenho visto bastantes maus resultados.. para curto prazo e boas resoluções o modelo ALADIN (por ter trabalhado com ele) parece-me bastante aceitável, mas não é mt acessível ao publico infelizmente.. na pagina do IM há alguns produtos, mas poucos...

como disse o Vince, para maior escala, e portanto já para também médio prazo, o ECMWF e o GFS parecem ser realmente bastante razoáveis, tendo o GFS a vantagem de ter tudo disponivel ao publico


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 12:04)

mirones disse:


> Neste caso penso (não sei se estou correcto, corrige-me se estiver errado) que a curto prazo (3/4 dias) o ideal será olhar mais à média do que apenas a um dado de um modelo específico seja qual ele for.



Sim, eu sigo modelos há pouco mais de que um ano, com o tempo tenho olhado cada vez mais para os ensembles, e para o conjunto dos 4 run's do GFS por exemplo, em vez de ficar muito entusiasmado com uma run isolado. A mais do que 3 ou 4 dias o ensemble é fundamental. Comparo também com outros modelos. Uma grande limitação que eu encontro em sites como o wetterzentrale e outros é não disponibilizar os mapas das 4 run's, a mais recente e as 3 anteriores, para seguirmos e compararmos a evolução. Alguns sites americanos fazem isso e é bastante útil.

Mas lá está, nós por exemplo de ensembles do europeu  não temos acesso a nada .... Só um "Access denied"  
Já para não falar dum simples metograma para um determindo local... quanto mais dum ensemble para esse local.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 12:30)

rozzo disse:


> a curto prazo ajuda mt olhar para modelos de pequena escala.. modelos regionais, tipo ALADIN, MM5.. problema é que nao ha mts destes disponiveis ao publico.. apesar de o MM5 ser disponivel por mtas entidades, a mim parece-me pelo que tenho visto, que nao sera o melhor.. ou pelo menos que sera mt sensivel as opçoes utilizadas por quem o corre, e tenho visto bastantes maus resultados.. para curto prazo e boas resoluçoes o modelo ALADIN (por ter trabalhado com ele) parece-me bastante aceitavel, mas nao é mt acessivel ao publico infelizmente.. na pagina do IM ha alguns produtos, mas poucos...



Sobre os modelos como o Hirlam e Aladin, é a minha opinião também. Eu infelizmente do Aladin quase nada conheço, o que está no site do IM mal olho para ele porque só tem temperatura e vento. Mas olho bastante para o HIRLAM que está no site do INM espanhol, gosto muito da previsão de precipitação dele. Penso que com o tempo o nosso IM é capaz de disponibilizar mais qualquer coisita do Aladin e com uns mapas mais bonitinhos 

Quanto ao MM5, curiosamente também tenho a mesma ideia que tu. Fiquei com má impressão dele precisamente aqui no forum, não costumo olhar para ele mas de vez em quando alguns foristas colocam uma animação do mesmo, e das últimas vezes que isso sucedeu falhou quase sempre de forma brutal. A última foi a quando daquela instabilidade provocada pela depressão em Marrocos que tinha um cheirinho tropical. Acho que fo o forista "Tornado" que pôs uma animação da precipitação do MM5 e aquilo era um diluvio no Algarve...

Por outro lado, acho que foi o Rog que aqui há uns tempos me mostrou um output dum modelo qualquer para a Madeira, e penso que é baseado no MM5, e os resultados lá são interessantes, pois o output dum modelo global como o GFS na Madeira é muitas vezes quase irrelevante, não serve para nada, dado as muitas particularidades da Madeira. Mas agora não tenho aqui o link para esse output da Madeira. Deve depender muito da configuração do domínio do modelo, a assimilação de dados, etc, o modelo só por si não faz milagres.


----------



## olheiro (18 Nov 2007 às 12:07)

mirones disse:


> Dos modelos a que temos acesso, qual (quais) pensam ser os mais acertados? Porque motivo referenciamos sempre o GFS e o ECMWF em deterimento de outro modelos? Qual o factor que deve determinar a nossa escolha? Porque razão não recorremos tão regularmente ao JMA, ao GEM, ao NOGAPS, ao UKMO, etc?




alguém me pode disponibilizar o endereço do site do GFS por favor?. Desde já
obrigado.


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2007 às 12:15)

olheiro disse:


> alguém me pode disponibilizar o endereço do site do GFS por favor?. Desde já
> obrigado.



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

http://meteociel.com/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2007 às 11:04)

*MASS - Mesoscale Atmospheric Simulation System*

El MASS es un modelo de área limitada desarrollado por Meso Inc. y Meteosim SL que permite predecir las circulaciones atmosféricas de mesoescala. Gran parte de los productos que ofrece Meteosim se basan en el modelo meteorológico MASS. El MASS (Mesoscale Atmospheric Simulation System) está disponible en versión hidrostática y no hidrostática, y permite la realización de predicciones meteorológicas de alta fiabilidad con un horizonte de predicción de hasta 72 horas. Al tratarse de un modelo de área limitada, el MASS necesita como condiciones iniciales y de contorno las salidas de modelos de escala global como el Global Forecast System (NCEP/NCAR) o bien el modelo del ECMWF. El modelo MASS resuelve las ecuaciones primitivas de la atmósfera basándose en los principios de conservación del momento, la masa, la energía y la ley de los gases ideales.
El MASS está capacitado para realizar múltiples simulaciones anidadas en las que las salidas del modelo de las mallas de mayor escala son utilizadas como estimación previa y condiciones de contorno de las mallas de menor escala. Las escalas típicas de resolución espacial del MASS hidrostático son de entre 50 y 5 km, llegando a resoluciones de 1 km o inferiores en el caso de simulaciones con dinámica no hidrostática. Con el objetivo de modelizar los intercambios de energía, momento y masa entre la superficie de la tierra y la atmósfera, el MASS incorpora un conjunto de parametrizaciones que resuelven cuestiones como los intercambios de energía (radiación) con la superficie, la capa límite planetaria (turbulencia, difusión), la hidrología de la superficie, los cambios de fase del agua y la convección.
La fiabilidad del modelo meteorológico MASS como herramienta de previsión del tiempo ha motivado su utilización de manera totalmente operativa por empresas nacionales como Televisió de Catalunya, el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya, el Cuerpo de Bomberos de la Generalitat de Catalunya, Borrasca SL, ENCE y DESAFIO ESPAÑOL 2007, entre otros. Del mismo modo, el uso del MASS ha permitido a Meteosim desarrollar servicios específicos para el Institut Català de l'Energia, Iberdrola, Endesa Cogeneración y Renovables y otras empresas e instituciones internacionales como Aviabag Météorem, la NASA, la Armada de los EEUU o el Fondo Monetario Internacional.
Varias universidades y centros de investigación utilizan Meteosim como fuente segura y fiable de datos meteorológicos, especialmente en lo referente a las salidas del modelo meteorológico MASS.

Link: Meteosim Truevim


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 14:57)

*Modelos, Entidades e Sites de Previsão*

Ultimamente têm surgido dúvidas quanto a algumas fontes de informação meteorológica. Por exemplo falou-se no fnmoc como modelo de previsão; no entanto, ao consultar a página do mesmo verifiquei a existência de mapas relativos a dois modelos: Um bem conhecido nosso o GFS e um outro NGP.
Por outro lado e em vários tópicos se tem questionado onde vão os sites de previsão buscar as suas informações e quando fazem as actualizações à informação disponibilizada...

O que pretendo neste tópico é que quem souber disponibilize a informação que souber relativamente aos modelos existentes, baseado se possível em informação confirmada:

1 - Quais as entidades que gerem os diferentes modelos de previsão.

2- Quais os modelos de previsão que o são EFECTIVAMENTE.

3- De onde são retiradas as informações (sempre que tal for possível de fazer) dos principais sites de previsão meteorológica (ex: freemeteo, accuweather...)

4- Quando são feitas as actualizações das entidades referidas em 3.

Obrigado desde já a todos pela informação que consigam disponibilizar


----------



## Pico (9 Out 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Modelos, Entidades e Sites de Previsão*

Bem no que se refere á minha casa posso dizer o seguinte 
_
"As previsões de tempo apresentadas nesta página são obtidas a partir de simulações realizadas por um modelo numérico de previsão de tempo, designado Weather Research and Forecasting (WRF). Este modelo é desenvolvido por um conjunto de entidades de índole operacional e de investigação nos Estados Unidos da América e é actualmente uma referência em termos de modelação numérica de mesoscala em muitos países. O WRF foi instalado e tornado operacional pelo Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da Universidade de Aveiro (CliM@UA).

O WRF é aplicado em três configurações diferentes, para Portugal continental, Açores e Madeira. Para Portugal Continental foi configurado com dois domínios aninhados (ver Figura), em que o primeiro domínio (D1) inclui grande parte da Península Ibérica e uma área considerável do oceano Atlântico e mar Mediterrâneo vizinhos. O segundo domínio (D2) cobre a totalidade do território de Portugal continental. As resoluções horizontais do D1 e D2 são 25 km e 5 km, respectivamente. A configuração para as previsões da Ilha da Madeira é feita também com dois domínios, com resoluções horizontais de 25 km e 5 km, para o domínio 1 e dopmínio 2, respectivamente. Devido à grande dispersão espacial do arquipelago dos Açores, a configuração é de um domínio pai, qua abrange toda a área do arquipelago, com um resolução espacial de 25 km, e três domínios nest, para os grupos ocidental, central e oriental, todos com uma resolução espacial de 5 km. Nestas três configurações todos os domínios estão configurados com 27 níveis verticais e "comunicam" entre si nos dois sentidos (two-way nesting). As condições iniciais e de fronteira utilizadas pelo WRF consistem nas previsões previamente realizadas pelo modelo global de previsão de tempo designado Global Forecasting System (GFS). O GFS opera com uma resolução horizontal elevada de 0.5° latitude X 0.5° longitude (aproximadamente 40 km na nossa região). As previsões meteorológicas são actualizadas quatro vezes por dia. "_

Sitio consultado:
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/main/notas_exp.htm


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2008 às 20:37)

*Re: Modelos, Entidades e Sites de Previsão*

Boas,

Eu proponho uma volta por este sub-forum do meteored.

http://foro.meteored.com/foro+general+de+seguimiento/guia+para+seguimiento+de+modelos-t63428.0.html


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 09:07)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Eu proponho uma volta por este sub-forum do meteored.
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/foro+general+de+seguimiento/guia+para+seguimiento+de+modelos-t63428.0.html



Sem dúvida uma grande quantidade de informação sobre este tema! Link recomendadíssimo 

Obrigado Pico e Brigantia pelas contribuições!


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jan 2009 às 16:03)

*Previsão Numérica *

A atmosfera é observada em locais distribuídos irregularmente por toda a Terra e, embora algumas das observações sejam sinópticas, muitas são realizadas a horas diferentes, ditadas pelos voos dos aviões e as órbitas dos satélites. Por contraste, os computadores de previsão do tempo têm que começar com valores sinópticos do vento, pressão, temperatura e humidade, numa malha regular de localizações horizontais, conhecida como rede de pontos, e num conjunto fixo de níveis na vertical. Exactamente o modo como os valores sinópticos da rede de pontos são calculados a partir das medições que foram reunidas – processo conhecido por análise – é a parte importante da história que vem a seguir. 
Desde que a análise tenha terminado torna-se possível aplicar equações matemáticas que representam  todos os processos físicos que interessam, e assim, calcular a modificação que ocorrerá em cada valor de cada ponto da rede num intervalo de tempo curto chamado incremento de tempo. O cálculo, em cada ponto da rede, implicará em adições, subtracções e multiplicações, utilizando-se valores dos pontos da rede à volta. Logo que tenham sido calculados  novos valores  das variáveis (vento, pressão, temperatura e humidade), para todos os pontos da rede e a todos os níveis, todo o processo pode ser repetido para se avançar outro incremento temporal. Deste modo, pode, eventualmente,   ser elaborada uma previsão para algumas horas, um dia ou  alguns dias. Embora sejam feitos muitos cálculos, estes, na verdade, são aproximações da verdade.
O sistema de equações, aproximações e cálculos é chamado modelo numérico da atmosfera. Os modelos numéricos da atmosfera para previsão global requerem um número  muito grande de cálculos a serem realizados em tempo reduzido, para tanto utilizamos os chamados “super computadores’. Outra saída é reduzir o número de iterações numéricas o modelo pode ser diminuído, aumentando o espaço entre os pontos na rede.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2009 às 13:18)

A propósito deste prémio da OMM atribuído no passado mês de Junho a Eugenia Kalnay:




> *International Meteorological Organization (IMO) Prize*
> The 54th IMO Prize, WMO’s most prestigious prize, was awarded by the 61st session of the WMO Executive Council (3-12 June 2009) to Eugenia Kalnay (Argentina/USA).
> 
> 
> ...





Descobri no Meteored esta entrevista dada pela meteorologista à Revista espanhola RAM. A entrevista já tem uns anos (2005) mas mesmo assim é bastante interessante para este tópico:




> *Entrevista a Eugenia Kalnay
> (Experta mundial en modelización numérica del tiempo y clima)*
> 
> Hoy tenemos el placer de contar en la Entrevista del mes a Eugenia Kalnay, experta en modelización numérica. Aunque Eugenia nace en Argentina, se trasladó a los EEUU, donde ha ocupado altísimos puestos de responsabilidad en el mundo meteorológico americano. Así por ejemplo, desde 1987 a 1997, fue directora del Centro de Modelización Medioambiental, Environmental Modeling Center (EMC) del National Centers for Environmental Prediction (NCEP) del Servicio Meteorológico Americano, National Weather Service (NWS). Hoy en día trabaja en el Departamento de Meteorología, de la Universidad de Maryland.
> ...


----------



## PCorreia (27 Jul 2009 às 12:41)

Olá, eu sou um pouco suspeito para falar neste tema porque sou eu o responsável pelas nossas previsoes, mas fica aqui mais um site para quem quiser dar uma olhada.

Sao previsoes até horizontes de 180 horas (7,5 dias), baseadas no modelo de mesoescala SKIRON(Evoluçao do modelo ETA pela Univ de Atenas) que usa dados de entrada GFS (1x1 graus) e tem resoluçao horizontal de 10x10 km e 38 niveis verticais.

Já fizemos vários estudos de precisao(para velocidade e direcçao do vento) deste modelo em relaçao a muitos outros (WRF, MM5, HIRLAM, ALADIN, etc..) e este modelo sempre obteve melhores resultados, principalmente em terreno complexo, mesmo usando reslouçoes mais baixas que os demais.

O link é:
http://www.cener.com/es/energia-eolica/prediccion-meteograma.asp

Podem ver as imagens para toda a península(em baixo) para ver as previsoes de Precipitaçao, Velocidade e direcçao de vento, Temperatura, Neve, Nebulosidade...

Podem também fazer click em cada um dos pontos do mapa (para Portugal só temos Lisboa, Porto e Faro por agora) e ver as previsoes para cada um desses locais.

Brevemente serao disponibilizadas previsoes de ondulaçao para toda a costa Espanhola e Portuguesa.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2009 às 13:30)

PCorreia disse:


> Olá, eu sou um pouco suspeito para falar neste tema porque sou eu o responsável pelas nossas previsoes, mas fica aqui mais um site para quem quiser dar uma olhada.
> 
> Sao previsoes até horizontes de 180 horas (7,5 dias), baseadas no modelo de mesoescala SKIRON(Evoluçao do modelo ETA pela Univ de Atenas) que usa dados de entrada GFS (1x1 graus) e tem resoluçao horizontal de 10x10 km e 38 niveis verticais.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde!

Em primeiro lugar obrigado pela partilha! Não conhecia o modelo Skiron, mas em termos de mesoscala e atendendo às variações peninsulares, consegui, numa primeira olhadela, descortinar um perfil bastante realista ao nível, por exemplo, dos perfis de temperaturas. O grafismo para os diversos parâmetros está muito bem conseguido!
Acreditando na fiabilidade das previsões (terei todo o gosto em seguir atentamente) pode ser um óptimo modelo a ter em conta! Mais uma vez muito obrigado


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2009 às 14:28)

Olá, antes de mais também obrigado pela partilha!

Claro como já trabalhei com verificação de modelos, fui ver com alguma atenção.. 
E gostava de perguntar que tipo de verificação fizeram para dizer isso, até porque também fiz esses testes com ALADIN, ECMWF e MM5 para o vento para fins de éolica! 


Quanto ao resto, estive a dar uma olhada, e sinceramente logo à primeira vista, na temperatura em Lisboa, vejo o problema típico de modelos, em locais junto ao mar.. Bastante atenuado o ciclo diurno... 
O que pode ser não problema da previsão do modelo, mas apenas da interpolação ou método de selecção dos pontos certo? Digo isto pois os valores em locais interiores parecem razoáveis a uma primeira vista..
Quanto à verificação objectiva da qualidade do modelo e comparação com outros.. Só vendo realmente "scores" e tabelas de contingência completas...


----------



## PCorreia (27 Jul 2009 às 16:19)

rozzo disse:


> Olá, antes de mais também obrigado pela partilha!
> 
> Claro como já trabalhei com verificação de modelos, fui ver com alguma atenção..
> E gostava de perguntar que tipo de verificação fizeram para dizer isso, até porque também fiz esses testes com ALADIN, ECMWF e MM5 para o vento para fins de éolica!
> ...



Tenho que dizer que este modelo está calibrado para se obter o melhor vento possível porque é aquilo que nos interessa.

Quanto à temperatura em Lisboa, nota-se esse problema que mencionas, tal como em todos os modelos quando te aproximas da costa (como se trata de uma malha de 10 km, é possível que se tenha célula com terra e mar, aumentando os erros).

Quanto às comparações entre outros modelos (apenas de vento),  foram feitos bastantes estudos internos com MM5, HIRLAM, ALADIN, etc em vários parques eólicos e chegou-se à conclusão que em terreno complexo (como é o caso de Navarra) este modelo com resolução de 10km superava todos os outros que tinham resolução de 7km (alimentados com os mesmos dados de entrada). 
A maior vantagem deste modelo em relação aos demais é que usa coordenadas verticais ETA melhorando a precisao em terreno irregular.

Como se tratam de validações feitas em parques de clientes, infelizmente não posso mostrar os artigos, mas existe um mapa eólico de toda a península grátis na página se quiseres consultar.


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

*Sobre as diferenças nas diversas saídas do GFS*





Zapiao disse:


> actioman disse:
> 
> 
> > Às 21h30. mas normalmente não é muito credível. As melhores são a das 00h (que sai às 03h30) e a das 12h (que sai às 15h30)
> ...



O GFS tem 4 saídas. O ECMWF apenas duas. O problema com as saídas das 6z e das 18z do GFS tem a ver com observações injectadas nos modelos. 

Cada saída de um modelo é alimentada com observações (data dump). Milhões de registos meteorológicos de todo o mundo são assimilados pelo modelo de cada vez que corre. Dados de estações, bóias, navios, aviões, satélite, radares, etc,etc e as sondagens. 

Mas as sondagens que traçam um importante perfil da atmosfera em toda a vertical não são lançadas a toda a hora, são caras, não é tão simples como ter uma estação à superfície num local. Na maioria são apenas lançadas duas vezes por dia, e muitos locais apenas uma vez por dia, como Lisboa ou Funchal por exemplo, em que só existe às 12z, mas penso que mais tarde ou mais cedo haverá também a das 00z.

Na Corunha por exemplo há ambas, às 00z e às 12z. Por essa razão as saídas das 06z e 18z nunca são tão boas em termos gerais, pois não possuem tantos dados importantes da atmosfera como as outras duas. 

Contudo é preciso notar que em teoria uma saída destas é sempre pior em termos de circulação geral da atmosfera mas pode perfeitamente acontecer que numa ou noutra circunstância os restantes dados para além duma sondagem ajudem a fazer uma previsão melhor localmente, ou seja, os restantes dados ajudarem a melhorar uma previsão onde os dados da sondagem não sejam assim tão importantes.

Um exemplo que ajuda a perceber o que disse, que mostra dados das últimas 4 saídas no que se refere a sondagens disponíveis numa coisa chamada Global Tropospheric Analysis (FNL) que depois alimenta os modelos como o GFS.


----------



## Knyght (28 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

O GEM é o CMC remodelado com os dados do instituto de meteorologia da Alemanha. O CMC disponibiliza o modelo gratuitamente online o seu modelo de alta resolução, o problema é retirar e processar a informação dos gribs que tão no FTP que são a vontade alguns Gigas por cada run...

Alguém ajuda?


----------



## Knyght (19 Mai 2010 às 23:25)

Alta resolução do Hirlam
Apanhei uma preciosidade deste grande modelo que cada vez mais me surpreende 





Nesta imagem o modelo assinala as zonas mais quentes e mais frias da região dando para notar-se bem o efeito de existir terreno (ilha da Madeira)

Assinalando a zona mais urbanizada onde o calor do sol é reflectido e aquece o ar (Funchal) e a zona com maior arborizarão / efeito do vento no ponta da ilha causando o chillout (Porto Moniz)


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2010 às 18:34)

O ECMWF tem desde há dias um novo produto aberto ao público em geral, nomeadamente a média do EPS (ensemble) e desvio padrão em relação à média, e ainda o desvio padrão relativamente à saída determinística.

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/eps/


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2010 às 21:17)

O GFS terá uma grande actualização a 27 de Julho, quer na física, quer na resolução que passará dos actuais 35km para 27km, o output de 3 horas estende-se das 180 para as 192 horas e o output de baixa resolução prolonga-se até às 574 horas. 
O output desta versão tem sido disponibilizado pelo Meteociel (run paralela) e por acaso nos últimos dias não me agradou muito, mas pode ter sido coincidência.


----------



## David sf (28 Jun 2010 às 22:32)

Vince disse:


> O GFS terá uma grande actualização a 27 de Julho, quer na física, quer na resolução que passará dos actuais 35km para 27km, o output de 3 horas estende-se das 180 para as 192 horas e o output de baixa resolução prolonga-se até às 574 horas.
> O output desta versão tem sido disponibilizado pelo Meteociel (run paralela) e por acaso nos últimos dias não me agradou muito, mas pode ter sido coincidência.



Já a anterior actualização, no Outono passado, foi bastante prejudicial, desde aí creio que este modelo tornou-se menos fiável. Nos últimos dias pareceu-me que, pelo menos quanto à precipitação, a run paralela está um pouco melhor que o actual.

Onde está a previsão até às 574h? Não é que sirva de muito, mas tinha curiosidade de ver a previsão a quase um mês de distância.


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2010 às 23:05)

David, peço desculpa, afinal enganei-me, ao procurar um output percebi que não há alteração nas horas, tinha interpretado mal o que vinha na notificação pensando que T574 tinha a ver com o tempo, mas tem a ver com número de ondas no modelo ou qualquer coisa assim que não entendo (spectral triangular truncation n waves).



> EFFECTIVE JULY 27 2010...BEGINNING WITH THE 1200 COORDINATED
> UNIVERSAL TIME /UTC/ RUN...THE NATIONAL CENTERS FOR
> ENVIRONMENTAL PREDICTION /NCEP/ WILL UPGRADE THE GLOBAL FORECAST
> SYSTEM /GFS/. THE RESOLUTION OF THE GLOBAL FORECAST MODEL WILL
> ...



Tens acompanhado a paralela então ? Achaste melhor ? Dá-me ideia que está melhor na precipitação, mas se calhar a exagerar. Por exemplo esta tarde tinha bastante no norte do país.


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2010 às 22:42)

Vince disse:


> David, peço desculpa, afinal enganei-me, ao procurar um output percebi que não há alteração nas horas, tinha interpretado mal o que vinha na notificação pensando que T574 tinha a ver com o tempo, mas tem a ver com número de ondas no modelo ou qualquer coisa assim que não entendo (spectral triangular truncation n waves).
> 
> 
> 
> Tens acompanhado a paralela então ? Achaste melhor ? Dá-me ideia que está melhor na precipitação, mas se calhar a exagerar. Por exemplo esta tarde tinha bastante no norte do país.



A paralela esteve melhor na precipitação convectiva do fim de semana, mas não tão boa como outros modelos. De resto, têm previsões parecidas, creio que se fosse inverno era mais fácil de aferir qual era o melhor, agora prever a posição da cut-off é complicado e nenhuma das saídas, operacional e paralela, tem uma previsão consistente, estão sempre a mudar. E de resto, prever a posição de anticiclones ou dorsais enormes no verão é bastante fácil e todos acertam até médio prazo.


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 18:48)

Parece que tinha sido adiada há dias atrás a introdução da nova versão do GFS, em princípio será só amanhã, na saída das 12z



> DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY OF THE IMPLEMENTATION OF THE GLOBAL FORECAST SYSTEM AND ALL DOWNSTREAM DEPENDENCIES...THE EFFECTIVE DATE OF THE UPGRADE IS BEING RESCHEDULED FOR WEDNESDAY JULY 28. IF THE NWS DECLARES A CRITICAL WEATHER DAY ON OR AROUND JULY 28 THE IMPLEMENTATION MIGHT BE DELAYED. ANOTHER TIN WILL BE SENT IF THIS OCCURS.
> 
> *EFFECTIVE JULY 28 2010...BEGINNING WITH THE 1200 COORDINATED UNIVERSAL TIME /UTC/ RUN...THE NATIONAL CENTERS FOR ENVIRONMENTAL PREDICTION /NCEP/ WILL UPGRADE THE GLOBAL FORECAST SYSTEM /GFS/*. THE RESOLUTION OF THE GLOBAL FORECAST MODEL WILL BE INCREASED FROM T382 /35 KM/ TO T574 /27 KM/. THE HIGH RESOLUTION PORTION OF THE FORECAST WILL BE EXTENDED FROM 180 HRS TO 192 HRS. WITH THIS EXTENSION 3 HOURLY OUTPUT WILL BE MADE AVAILABLE OUT TO 192 HOURS


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 11:50)

O tema volta sempre à baila, e aqui há uns tempos procurei por respostas, encontrei umas coisas interessantes, mas esqueci-me de pôr no fórum.

*Porque é que o ECMWF é o melhor modelo global, e porque é que é superior ao GFS ?*

O ano passado fizeram uma experiência muito interessante. Correram o modelo GFS com dados de inicialização do ECMWF. E o que descobriram foi um pouco surpreendente. O modelo GFS com dados do ECMWF teve melhor perfomance do que  o GFS normal, embora não tão boa como o ECMWF em si.

Isso mostrou que parte do problema do GFS não está no modelo em si, mas nos dados que o alimentam. Ou seja, todo o esquema de aquisição, ingestão e validação de dados do ECMWF é muito superior ao GFS. Como as condições de partida tem melhor qualidade, o ECMWF em média tem melhor perfomance.
E até foram encontradas algumas pistas para a origem de alguns problemas, nomeadamente temperaturas medidas por aviões que depois no GFS geram erros pois dados satélite (que são a maioria dos dados hoje em dia) são erradamente calibrados por temperaturas que tem maior erro do que deviam.

*Apresentação de 15 minutos:* (requer player WebEx)
http://ams.confex.com/ams/89annual/wrfredirect.cgi?id=10587



> What Causes NCEP GFS Forecast Skill “Dropouts”?
> Bradley Ballish, Jordan Alpert, DaNa Carlis and Krishna Kumar
> NOAA/NWS/NCEP
> Presentation by Bradley Ballish
> ...




A resolução disto não é tão simples como parece. Como sabemos, o ECMWF é um modelo "atrasado", ou seja, demora muito mais horas que outros modelos a correr, e isso deve ter precisamente a ver com a melhor qualidade/quantidade da recolha/validação de dados de inicialização. 

Mas em previsão do tempo a velocidade é um factor importante para os americanos ou mesmo critico (tornados, furacões, etc) bem como terem 4 runs, mesmo sabendo-se que as das 6z e 18z não tem observações ou tem muito poucas podem gerar grandes erros no médio/longo prazo. Como quer a velocidade quer as 4 runs são factores bastante importantes para os americanos, é provável que o ECMWF continue a reinar como melhor modelo durante muito tempo. Reparem numa coisa, o ECMWF demora já umas boas horas a mais que outros modelos, e depois é necessário injectar o output dele em modelos de mesoescala, ou modelos de furacões, etc. O que adiciona mais umas quantas horas a tudo. No final, o atraso é tão grande que é simplesmente inaceitável em certas situações. Por exemplo o NHC diz muita vez, que o ECMWF é em média o melhor modelo, mas na prática com todos estes atrasas, informação critica chega demasiado tarde nalguns casos. Os americanos num furacão põe um avião a fazer dezenas de sondagens que depois injectam por exemplo numa run das 6z obtendo resultados fiáveis poucas horas depois. No ECMWF podem perder horas cruciais.

Todas estas coisas vão sendo melhoradas com ao longo dos anos, com a melhoria da capacidade de processamentos dos computadores, etc.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 01:41)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*

Um vídeo sobre a importância do ECMWF (modelo meteorológico).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2010 às 12:17)

Tenho uma duvida, os ensembles infuênciam alguma coisa os modelos principais?


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2010 às 16:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tenho uma duvida, os ensembles infuênciam alguma coisa os modelos principais?




Para começar, vamos esclarecer alguma terminologia, pois isso dos "modelos principais" não é acertado.

Os modelos globais como o ECMWF, GFS, etc, são modelos deterministas (existe apenas um resultado/solução), poderosas aplicações informáticas que recorrendo a equações físicas simulam a evolução da atmosfera. Os modelos são inicializados com observações (dados de estações, sondagens, satélite, etc,etc) e simulam a evolução da atmosfera no futuro. 

Os modelos tem grandes limitações. Não existe capacidade (nem nunca haverá) de processamento/resolução suficiente para simular a atmosfera e todos os seus processos. Não existe capacidade de recolhermos as condições iniciais reais de toda a atmosfera em todo o mundo. Muito longe disso. Mesmo os dados que recolhemos podem estar errados. A atmosfera é caótica , pequenos desvios (erros, ausência dados) podem ter enormes implicações (caos, efeito borboleta, etc). Entre outras coisas.
Dadas estas limitações, a única verdade universal sobre modelos é que eles *NUNCA* estão certos. Estão mais ou menos errados.

Os ensembles tentam menorizar estas limitações, realço menorizar, nunca solucionar, pois é impossível. 
Outra importante forma de minimizar a incerteza é a abordagem multimodelo que todos fazemos, mas não é sobre isso que falamos agora.

Os modelos de ensemble (EPS, GEFS, etc) são nada mais do que o modelo a correr x vezes com perturbações nos dados iniciais. Como sabemos que os dados iniciais podem estar errados ou ausentes, corremos por exemplo o modelo 50 vezes (no EPS) ou 20 vezes (no GEFS) alterando condições iniciais. Que condições são alteradas é algo complexo e diferentes modelos usam abordagens/métodos diferentes.
Cada uma das saídas, membros do ensemble, diz-se que foi perturbada. Normalmente também existe uma saída não perturbada, chamada membro de controlo.
Uma coisa que eu por acaso nunca encontrei uma resposta, é porque é que o membro de controle num ensemble não é igual à saída operacional do modelo determinista, em teoria deveria ser pois suponho que partilhem as mesmas condições inicias. Mas suspeito que tenha a ver com a resolução pois no ensemble obviamente o modelo tem muito menos resolução (escassez de recursos para processar tanto membro) logo dá resultados diferentes. Quando falamos de resolução, não tem apenas a ver com as grelhas, mas também com outros factores na física do modelo, etc.

O conjunto de membros dá-nos assim um conjunto de diferentes soluções, com o qual podemos fazer previsão probabilística (não determinista), analisar médias, desvios, etc. É sempre melhor ter a opinião de cinco médicos, cinco economistas ou cinco meteorologistas do que ter apenas de um. O princípio é o mesmo. 

Finalizando e respondendo à tua pergunta, não, o ensemble não influencia o modelo determinista, o que acontece normalmente é o modelo  "seguir" alguma solução anteriormente apontada por um membro do ensemble, pois é mais provável algum dos membros do ensemble (entre tantos) esteja mais certo que o modelo determinista, embora isso não signifique que exista um membro certo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

Vince disse:


> Para começar, vamos esclarecer alguma terminologia, pois isso dos "modelos principais" não é acertado.
> 
> Os modelos globais como o ECMWF, GFS, etc, são modelos deterministas (existe apenas um resultado/solução), poderosas aplicações informáticas que recorrendo a equações físicas simulam a evolução da atmosfera. Os modelos são inicializados com observações (dados de estações, sondagens, satélite, etc,etc) e simulam a evolução da atmosfera no futuro.
> 
> ...



Muito Obrigado vince, como sempre fiquei esclarecido com as suas explicações


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2010 às 01:48)

rozzo disse:


> Uma coisa que me esqueci de dizer há bocado:
> Penso que no 2º painel, a computação do modelo já seja feita com menor resolução tanto espacial como temporal.
> Isto só para nos "abrir a mente" ao porquê de ao chegar a ele, se verem delírios destes tão frequentes em cima de nós.
> 
> Não é só o "efeito borboleta" dos pequenos erros se propagarem, como também este menor detalhe explicar o porquê de a partir dessa altura o modelo como que deixar de "filtrar" as entradas frias de Este para nós, pois é possível que passe a "ver" a nossa região menos separada do resto do continente europeu..




Exactamente. Deixo estas duas imagens do GFS, para as 192h e para as 204h da mesma saída das 18z, pois talvez seja mais fácil assimilar essa realidade. 








A partir das 192 horas (na versão anterior a Julho deste ano era 180h) o modelo GFS funciona com metade da resolução e com _steps_ muito maiores, 12 horas, em vez das 3 horas até às 192 horas. Na versão anterior era 3h apenas até às 80h, 6 horas daí às 180 e 12h depois disso.


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2012 às 00:10)

Como há sempre bastante discussão sobre modelos, um artigo já de 2009, que explica algumas das razões porque é que o ECMWF é em média o melhor modelo global, e porque é que é pouco provável que o deixe de ser nos próximos tempos. 




> *The Secrets of Weather Forecast Models, Exposed*
> Feb 3, 2009; 11:16 AM ET
> 
> A meteorologist's biggest job is deciding which Weather Forecast Model has the right idea for an upcoming storm. Some of the most frequently asked questions from blog readers and Forum users are as follows:
> ...




Nota, o ser melhor em média, num determinado parâmetro ao nível de hemisférios, não significa que seja melhor em determinadas situações, sabemos todos que não é assim. Há razões para o GFS ser pior (em média), mas o modelo GFS também tem as suas vantagens, que os americanos não prescindem, pois a lentidão comparativa do ECMWF é por si uma desvantagem num país que lida com Tornados e furacões, e tem que tomar muitas vezes decisões drásticas de evacuação como no caso dos furacões com a melhor antecedência possível, precisa de um modelo global rápido com várias runs diárias aonde injecta dados de sondagens, modelo esse que depois vai também alimentar modelos de mesoescala, etc. Para os americanos, a lentidão do ECMWF é uma grande limitação.´

E porque é que o ECMWF tem apenas 2 runs e é tão lento? Precisamente porque deve trabalhar melhor os dados para inicialização. Por exemplo, a vantagem do ECMWF é ainda maior no hemisfério sul onde há muito menos sondagens do que no norte, pelo que presumo que o ECMWF trate com mais profundidade dados oriundos de informação de satélites (vapor de água, etc) entre outras coisas.

Uma vez fizeram um estudo em que inicializar o GFS com dados do ECMWF, e o GFS melhorou consideravelmente, pelo que parte do problema vem daí. Mas mesmo assim não ficou ao nível do ECMWF, ou seja, o próprio modelo europeu pelo menos nessa altura, tinha melhor física, provavelmente relacionado com o 4D.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...tation%20Ballish.ppt&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2012 às 09:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2012*



David sf disse:


> Bem, um diz que não vem nada, outro diz que vem tudo, o que dirão os mais leigos que visitem o fórum?




Ora aí está!
Por isso em 21-03-2012 lancei aquela questão aqui no forum. Em Direito, quando surge uma norma é, geralmente, objecto de debate e também das mais diversas interpretações pois ela pode ser analisada à luz de variados ângulos e pontos de vista. Inclusivamente, quando os tribunais proferem decisões contraditórias sobre a mesma norma (diga-se Regulamento, Decreto-lei, Lei, etc. etc) lá vem o STJ emitir a chamada Jurisprudencia para uniformizar as decisões sobre a materia controvertida.

No caso da meteorologia trata-se de dados que, segundo me parece (mas não sou meteorologista nem geografa etc ) podem ser até matematicamente quantificaveis. Porque é que, por exemplo o GFS, o ECMWF, etc apresentam conclusões tão diversas, até conraditórias?


----------



## Galileu (23 Mar 2012 às 09:56)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Ora aí está!
> Por isso em 21-03-2012 lancei aquela questão aqui no forum. Em Direito, quando surge uma norma é, geralmente, objecto de debate e também das mais diversas interpretações pois ela pode ser analisada à luz de variados ângulos e pontos de vista. Inclusivamente, quando os tribunais proferem decisões contraditórias sobre a mesma norma (diga-se Regulamento, Decreto-lei, Lei, etc. etc) lá vem o STJ emitir a chamada Jurisprudencia para uniformizar as decisões sobre a materia controvertida.
> 
> No caso da meteorologia trata-se de dados que, segundo me parece (mas não sou meteorologista nem geografa etc ) podem ser até matematicamente quantificaveis. Porque é que, por exemplo o GFS, o ECMWF, etc apresentam conclusões tão diversas, até conraditórias?



Costumo vir aqui ao forum passivamente mas desta vez acho que posso dar uma resposta, por isso aqui vai.

Para perceber como os modelos fazem as previsões podemos fazer a analogia com uma mesa de _snooker._ No início do jogo há um conjunto de bolas dispostas em triângulo e o jogador dispersa-as atirando contra elas uma outra bola. Por mais que tente, um jogador não consegue fazer duas jogadas iguais, em que as bolas se dispersem da mesma forma.

Os chamados modelos do tempo são computadores gigantescos que procuram fazer jogos de _snooker_ onde as bolas são as partículas de ar da atmosfera, cujo comportamento os computadores procuram seguir e prever na sua memória interna. Bastam pequeníssimas variações para que os resultados obtidos comecem a divergir uns dos outros, tal como diferentes   aberturas de jogo do jogador de _snooker_ que saem sempre diferentes.

Espero que a analogia permita alguma compreensão da dificuldade de modelar o tempo. Para além do que foi dito atrás, sobra ainda a dificuldade de o número de moléculas de ar ser incomparavelmente superior ao que qualquer computador consegue colocar na sua memória, por isso os modelos trabalham com "partículas" de ar de tamanho muito superior às moléculas, o que introduz outro factor de incerteza.


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2012 às 10:26)

Galileu disse:


> Costumo vir aqui ao forum passivamente mas desta vez acho que posso dar uma resposta, por isso aqui vai.
> 
> Para perceber como os modelos fazem as previsões podemos fazer a analogia com uma mesa de _snooker._ No início do jogo há um conjunto de bolas dispostas em triângulo e o jogador dispersa-as atirando contra elas uma outra bola. Por mais que tente, um jogador não consegue fazer duas jogadas iguais, em que as bolas se dispersem da mesma forma.
> 
> ...




A principal dificuldade prende-se com a quantidade de dados assimilados. É virtualmente impossível o modelo meteorológico incorporar toda a atmosfera (a 3 dimensões, toda a superfície esférica a multiplicar pela altura da atmosfera), são infinitos pontos, pelo que a maioria esmagadora das medições são estimadas. A curto prazo estes erros são pequenos, mas depois vão-se propagando para datas mais distantes, razão pela qual a fiabilidade vai-se reduzindo exponencialmente com o tempo de simulação.

Outro problema prende-se com a malha usada, o modelo quando corre não simula todos os pontos da atmosfera, mas sim uma grelha de pontos, espaçados de *x* km (varia de modelo para modelo), pelo que certos acidentes orográficos não são correctamente modelados, entre outros inconvenientes resultantes de uma aproximação relativamente grosseira.


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2012 às 15:09)

Sobre a conversa dos modelos mais acima, só por curiosidade que o ECMWF tem hoje aberto esse dado, aqui fica a assimilação de dados de hoje do ECMWF da run das 00z. De dados de estações sinópticas, metars, navios, aviões, bóias, sondagens, e diversificados produtos satélite, tudo é enfiado para dentro do modelo. De todos os dados, os mais importantes deverão ser as sondagens, que tem uma limitada distribuição global. São também as sondagens que explicam porque é que as runs das 00z e 12z são em teoria melhores, pois é a essas horas que a maioria das sondagens são feitas. Dos sensores de satélites, provavelmente coisas como o vapor de água e infravermelho serão dos dados mais importantes. O ECMWF é o modelo global que mais dados assimila, o que lhe dá a vantagem a nível médio global, mas como contrapartida é o mais lento a sair.





http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## Johnny Storm (23 Mar 2012 às 15:57)

Vince isso está bem estudado e estás enganado. O que mais contribui para a qualidade da previsão a curto prazo são os Infrared Sounders (AIRS e IASI), bem como os microwave sounders como o AMSU-A.

Para mais informação sobre o assunto vê: 
http://www.ecmwf.int/publications/library/do/references/show?id=89400 (figuras 1 e 9 mostram a enorme discrepância entre as importâncias relativas de cada medição - TEMP seriam as sondagens a nível global).
Se tiveres acesso a bibliotecas científicas, podes ver também: 
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/qj.366/pdf


----------



## Galileu (23 Mar 2012 às 17:11)

Esta discussão está a ficar demasiado técnica; lembro que quem lhe deu início foi a Maria Papoila que, pelos vistos, é jurista, e a quem só pode ser dada uma explicação em termos simples das razões porque as previsões dos modelos têm uma fiabilidade reduzida. 
É preciso ser capaz de explicar sem que as pessoas desistam de ler e isso pode ser feito em termos gerais, sem faltar à verdade mas sem ir ao pormenor.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2012 às 18:34)

Galileu disse:


> ....  Maria Papoila ....quem só pode ser dada uma explicação em termos simples  ...




Sinto-me ofendida com essa coisa da "explicação em termos simples"! 
Além disso, neste forum são precisamente as intervenções técnicas de Vince as que considero das mais elucidativas e bem fundamentadas (entre outras, ressalvo). Todavia, muito gostei da analogia de Galileu com o snooker pois aprecio esse jogo e até sou jogadora de "pool" (fraquinha, admito!).
A explicação de Vince sobre o funcionamento da atmosfera e consequente influência no estado do tempo, acrescido da semelhança com o jogo na mesa de bilhar de Galileu fez-me "absolver" o GFS e restantes de qualquer dolo (ou negligência ) na emissão de informação. Efectivamente, mais ainda aprecio e dou valor ao intenso debate de opiniões dos entendidos neste fórum.

Acrescento que, o windguru fez uma apreciação (simplista como lhe chama o Gerofil) para o fim-de-semana passado que estava total e absolutamente errada. Em S. Pedro (Estoril - Cascais) as condições do mar, vento e temperatura eram inteiramente diversas das que se verificaram dentro e fora da água. E foi isso que me fez colocar aquela questão uma vez que durante muito tempo sempre disse: "o windguru, pelo menos a 3 dias não falha!".
E agora?
Bom, sigo de perto as opiniões dos entendidos aqui do fórum!

Quanto à tecnicidade das opiniões, venham elas pois eu cá me arranjarei ....


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2012 às 17:29)

GFS com novo update a 22 de Maio



> Effective on or about Tuesday, May 22, 2012, beginning with the 1200 Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) run, the National Centers for Environmental Prediction (NCEP) will upgrade the GFS model and its associated data assimilation system (GDAS). The primary changes will be to the analysis system. There will be no major changes to the GFS model itself, but there will be a few modifications to the output products available from the GFS.
> 
> The major component of the analysis change will be the incorporating a hybrid variational/ensemble assimilation system.  In this system, the background error used to project the information in the observations into the analysis is created by a combination of a static background error (as in the prior system) and a new background error produced from a lower resolution (T254) Ensemble Kalman Filter. The development of this system was done in collaboration with PSD at ESRL.  Including this change and the other smaller changes listed below produce significant positive impact on forecasts in both the northern and southern hemispheres and in the tropics. In almost all measures, a positive impact is noted; however, during the summer (convective precipitation) season, a small consistent degradation of the rain/no rain line and an increase in the bias was noted.  This problem will be addressed through modifications to the convective parameterization in the next global implementation.
> 
> ...


----------



## CptRena (22 Jun 2012 às 18:50)

> *JMA Upgrades its Supercomputer System*
> 
> On 24 May 2012, the Japan Meteorological Agency (JMA) announced that JMA will start operating the latest generation of the HITACHI supercomputer system from 5 June 2012, aiming to improve its meteorological information for disaster risk reduction and aviation service. The new system, HITACHI SR16000/M1, is about 30 times faster than its predecessor, HITACHI SR11000, and is with the ability to make more than 800 trillion floating-point calculations per second.



Fonte: http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/en/News/NAPS_UPGRADE_2012.html


----------



## franmcm (26 Out 2012 às 09:49)

Gostaria de saber se alguém sabe onde e como posso arranjar um meteograma GFS em formato de texto(semelhante ao apresentado aqui no meteopt para diversos locais de portugal) para uma determinada localização mundial?(exubai)
Tudo o que encontro são imagens...e preciso de valores numéricos para tratar informaticamente.
Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 12:21)

franmcm disse:


> Gostaria de saber se alguém sabe onde e como posso arranjar um meteograma GFS em formato de texto(semelhante ao apresentado aqui no meteopt para diversos locais de portugal) para uma determinada localização mundial?(exubai)
> Tudo o que encontro são imagens...e preciso de valores numéricos para tratar informaticamente.
> Obrigado



Utilize um URI com input de coordenadas Latitude e Longitude e pode obter os dados para onde quiser


http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=99.999999&lon=9.999999&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Cumprimentos


----------



## Zapiao (3 Nov 2012 às 15:54)

Colegas, em que modelos confiam ? É que voces oferecem 10 modelos no tab "previsao" e fico sem saber qual o melhor/realista/enfim o que se engana menos


----------



## halo (18 Fev 2013 às 15:44)

Vince disse:


> Porque o americano GFS é um dos principais, tem 4 run's diárias, e sobretudo porque é o único que tem todo o output disponível gratuitamente para todos. O europeu ECMWF é considerado o melhor (por estudos/verificação e não simples opinião), os próprios americanos fazem-lhe muitos elogios e até tem pedido ajuda para melhorar o deles. O UKMO também é bastante respeitado, provavelmente o 2º melhor global. O CMC e NOGAPS são aceitáveis.
> 
> Mas todos os modelos são necessários, mesmo sendo uns melhores que outros. As diferenças ou mesmo as "manias" de cada um são positivas.  Um meteorologista experiente sabe tirar partido dessas especificidades e comportamentos e conforme a situação tirar partido do que uns e outros dizem.
> 
> ...



Olá,
Vejo que o pessoal está bastante documentado acerca de modelos de previsão, ainda assim aconselho a visitarem os produtos de nowcasting da EumeTrain, estes estão acessíveis e até têm cursos de formação gratuitos. 

Pelo que percebi, neste Forum,  os modelos de previsão do ECMWF não estão acessíveis. Podem-me confirmar? Porque precisava de consultar os modelos de previsão de precipitação para um determinado período.
 Obrigada


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2014 às 00:14)

A NOAA está a prever lançar, no final deste ano, um novo modelo de previsão, mais sofisticado, actualizado de hora a hora para todos os estados dos EUA, e com uma resolução de apenas 3km, ou seja, cada "pixel" do mapa da previsão corresponde a uma pequena área de 30km, ao invés dos actuais 13km usados pelo NOAA.

Supostamente este novo modelo vai conseguir diferenciar trovoadas com rotação de trovoadas sem rotação, conseguirá prever "derechos", e se uma tempestade está a aumentar ou diminuir de intensidade, entre outros aspectos de grande importância.

Este novo modelo está já em testes há 2 anos e com muito bons resultados já obtidos em tempestades recentes.

Parece-me mais um excelente avanço.

Artigo completo aqui:



> *NOAA’s Upcoming Weather Forecast Model Zeros In Earlier on Severe Weather*
> Research behind the High-Resolution Rapid Refresh weather forecast model
> 
> When it comes to weather, the more you know and the sooner you know it, the safer and better prepared you can be.
> ...



*High Resolution forecasts Derecho*
The High-Resolution Rapid Refresh forecast model was the only NOAA model to capture in advance the June 29, 2012 derecho that struck the Washington, DC region. Shown on the right is a video of the HRRR forecast beginning at 11am Eastern Time that day, made available by NOAA in the early afternoon. On the left is the actual radar of the storm, which shows that the HRRR forecast closely aligned with what occurred. (NOAA)


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2014 às 12:12)

> *£97m supercomputer makes UK world-leader in weather and climate science*
> 28 October 2014 - A new £97m Met Office supercomputer will cement the UK's position as a world leader in weather and climate prediction.
> 
> The weather's volatility has long been a popular British conversation topic - but the Government's plans for a new £97m supercomputer unveiled today will cement the UK's position as a world leader in weather and climate prediction.
> ...


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2014 às 23:28)

Nestes dias vai ficar disponível uma nova versão do GFS, a anterior actualização já data de Setembro de 2012.

Das principais novidades destaca-se a duplicação da resolução horizontal, que passa dos actuais ~27km para ~13km.
A data prevista pelo NCEP para entrar em linha e descontinuar a anterior era ontem, mas a mudança foi adiada para 7 de Janeiro.

Mas como nestes dias isto está meteorológicamente calmo por Portugal, aproveitamos para implementar já a actualização nos nossos produtos baseados no GFS. Os meteogramas estão a ser migrados desde ontem, nos próximos dias serão as cartas.

Como os recursos são escassos e dado o grande aumento da resolução quer horizontal quer vertical do GFS, não temos capacidade de correr sistemas paralelos de testes pelo que se vão notar nestes dias alguns problemas enquanto decorre a migração, bem como outputs diferentes entre cartas e meteogramas. Pedimos desculpas desde já, depois informamos da finalização do processo.



> Subject: Global Forecast Systems (GFS) Update: Effective
> 
> December 17, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2015 às 07:16)

> *Continental divide*
> 
> IT WAS far too small a victory to count as an equaliser. But cheers were still heard in American meteorological circles after the storm that hit the country’s east coast last month left the city of New York mostly unscathed. For more than two decades the Global Forecast System (GFS), the leading weather-prediction model produced in the United States, has been notably less accurate than its chief competitor, published by the European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts (ECMWF). Although this deficit went largely unnoticed for years, it was laid bare by Hurricane Sandy. A week before that storm’s landfall in 2012, the ECMWF predicted it would veer towards the coast while the GFS showed it remaining at sea.
> 
> ...



http://www.economist.com/news/scien...talk-about-weather-more-americans-do-they-are


----------



## Knyght (10 Mai 2015 às 23:59)

Novo modelo com poucas saídas gratuitas.
ICON  de apenas 13km em geral e na europa de 6,5km.
É interessante 

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/barbamz/comment.html?entrynum=62

O meteoblue creio que já utiliza este modelo!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2015 às 00:09)

O meteociel já o tem há imenso tempo: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/icone_cartes.php


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 00:36)

*Air Force’s plan to drop U.S. forecast system for U.K. model draws criticism*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...weather-forecast-system-in-favor-of-uk-model/


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2015 às 14:01)

A AEMET está a instalar um novo supercomputador Atos/Bull  para correr modelos que encomendou o ano passado por 3,48 milhões €. Com mais de 8000 cores e capaz  de 168 teraflops, é 75 vezes mais potente que o Cray que usam actualmente
Ontem chegou o sistema de refrigeração


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2015 às 08:33)

Um leitura muito interessante sobre a boa evolução dos modelos nos últimos anos no que se refere a ciclones tropicais. Embora focado nessa área tropical também aborda alguns pormenores sobre actualizações recentes de modelos que usamos todos os dias, o modo como o NHC usa multi-modelos e multi-ensembles nas previsões, etc.

*What's New in Tropical Cyclone Modeling? An Update from the Trenches*
With each passing year, forecasters have ever-more-accurate numerical guidance on where tropical storms and hurricanes are most likely to track and how strong they’ll get.  Several of the leading models have undergone noteworthy improvements over the past year. Track models have gotten steadily better over the last couple of decades, whereas improvements in forecasting intensity have been much more difficult to come by (see Figures 1 and 2 below), so a great deal of energy has been focused on the latter. Below is a summary of what’s new and cool, based on interviews and email exchanges with the following experts:

  --Richard Pasch, Senior Hurricane Specialist, NOAA National Hurricane Center (NHC) 
--David Richardson, Head of Evaluation, Forecast Department, European Center for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts (ECMWF) 
--Julian Heming, Tropical Cyclone Specialist, UK Met Office (UKMET)

....
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3072​


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 03:20)

The forecasting power of top U.S. weather supercomputers will leap tenfold this year thanks to a $45 million upgrade that should put it near the head of the class alongside the rival European system, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) announced Monday.

"NOAA is making the next major investment in computing supercomputer," NOAA chief Katherine Sullivan, the agency's chief, told the annual meeting of the American Meteorological Society.

The top U.S. computer model, the Global Forecast System (GFS) has been in a weather computing "arms race" of sorts with the European Centre for Medium-range Weather Forecasting (ECMWF) model in recent years.

The stark difference in the two models was underscored most dramatically in 2012 when the GFS forecast showed powerful Hurricane Sandy spinning harmlessly out to sea while the European model -- correctly, as it turned out -- showed it making a direct hit on the East Coast.

...

Even without the upgrade, preliminary data shows *U.S. computer models beat the European forecasts in 2014*, according to NOAA spokesman Chris Vaccaro.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/weath...ather-service-computers-supercharge/21289731/

-------------------

Today, NOAA announced the next phase in the agency’s efforts to increase supercomputing capacity to provide more timely, accurate, reliable, and detailed forecasts. By *October 2015*, the capacity of each of NOAA’s two operational supercomputers will jump to 2.5 petaflops, for a total of 5 petaflops – a nearly tenfold increase from the current capacity.

...

Ahead of this upgrade, each of the two operational supercomputers will first more than triple their current capacity later this month (to at least 0.776 petaflops for a total capacity of 1.552 petaflops). With this larger capacity, NOAA’s National Weather Service in January will begin running an upgraded version of the Global Forecast System (GFS) with greater resolution that extends further out in time –* the new GFS will increase resolution from 27km to 13km out to 10 days and 55km to 33km for 11 to 16 days. In addition, the Global Ensemble Forecast System (GEFS) will be upgraded by increasing the number of vertical levels from 42 to 64 and increasing the horizontal resolution from 55km to 27km out to eight days and 70km to 33km from days nine to 16.*

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2015/20150105_supercomputer.html


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

Orion disse:


> Even without the upgrade, preliminary data shows *U.S. computer models beat the European forecasts in 2014*, according to NOAA spokesman Chris Vaccaro.



O GFS melhorou e aproximou-se mais um pouco do ECM e UKM mas a afirmação não corresponde à verdade em termos gerais/globais, pode é em certos pormenores ser melhor.
De qualquer forma só temos a ganhar com esta "rivalidade", até era um pouco estranho os EUA não terem sequer supercomputadores para correr o GFS ao nível dos que existem na Europa no ECMWF e MetOffice. Eles tem os recursos distribuídos por muito mais entidades, académicas e científicas, centenas. O ideal era mesmo estalar uma "guerra" nesta área, pena que os russos não queiram saber muito disto 
E convém não esquecer que o ECMWF é melhor porque ingere e processa mais dados mas também leva bastante mais tempo a acabar o processamento de cada run. E depois esse atraso propaga-se pelos modelos de mesoescala que são inicializados com dados dele. Isso faz com que uma previsão de mesoescala para o próprio dia acabe por só ficar disponível bastante tarde, a meio da manhã, o que é uma desvantagem. E nos modelos de mesoescala parece-me que os americanos estão bastante melhor em knowhow e investigação que a Europa.


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 18:43)

Vince disse:


> MetOffice



Esse modelo está na amargura. Foi abandonado pela BBC.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gives-contract-worth-millions-foreigners.html

Vai fazer mossa tendo em conta os salários:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...nuses--just-for-doing-their-job-10432757.html

Por curiosidade, estive a ver. Os russos usam os seus próprios modelos. Prever o tempo para o seu próprio território já deve dar dores de cabeça suficientes. Não devem ter incentivos para internacionalizar o modelo. A versão russa do site deles pode ter uma versão mais expandida mas... a barreira linguística é muito grande, pelo menos para mim:

http://www.newton.ac.uk/seminar/20121022141514409

http://www.meteoinfo.ru/

Já de vez deixo esta notícia. Não tenho a certeza se já o fiz:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...a-from-china-and-russia-but-congress-says-no/


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 20:53)

> The Met Office lost its BBC contract because of rows over dumbing down of broadcasts and fears that it could not produce a decent phone app, sources have claimed.
> 
> The BBC confirmed on Sunday that it will end its 94-year-old relationship with the weather service next October saying it had failed to make it to the final round of its tendering process.
> 
> Although a statement from the corporation suggested that he Met Office bid had not been the best value for money, a source at the BBC said that it was its inability to produce a good enough app for mobile phones that was the main reason behind the decision. The current Met Office weather app is rated just two stars.





> The Met Office is rated the best forecasting body in the world. Its four-day forecast is now as accurate as its 24-hour forecast was 30 years ago and next-day temperatures are correct 91 per cent of the time. From this autumn its new supercomputer will allow more accurate updates that ever before, giving forecasts six days ahead instead of the current four and analaysing data once an hour rather than ever six.
> 
> However, despite the imminent upgrade, the BBC has ruled out the national weather service in favour of two foreign companies, Dutch based MeteoGroup and New Zealand forecasting service Metra.





> Ben Bradshaw, the former Culture Secretary and MP for Exeter where the Met Office is based, said: “It seems to me that the BBC wants to dumb down its weather forecasting. The weather is a national obsession and we shouldn’t assume that people want simplistic updates.





> The corporation will continue to use the Met Office for severe weather warnings. After the new contract is decided, presenters will begin discussions about whether they will move over to the new provider or retain their jobs at the Met Office.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/bbc...t-over-dumbing-down-rows-and-weather-app.html

A versão portuguesa do MeteoGroup:

http://www.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

São assuntos diferentes, uma coisa é o MetOffice, serviço meteorológico britânico, outra coisa é os modelos que o MetOffice desenvolveu e mantém.
Neste caso a notícia pouco tem a ver com o assunto deste tópico, refere-se ao fim da colaboração da televisão pública BBC com o também público MetOffice (à semelhança do que aconteceu de certa forma em Portugal entre a RTP e o IPMA), o que diga-se, se calhar é bastante estúpido, mesmo para uma pessoa como eu, acérrimo defensor da iniciativa privada.

Em relação aos modelos do MetOffice, são bastante bons mas sempre foi assunto bastante polémico por lá. Estas coisas são muito caras e o MetOffice também pertence ao centro europeu ECMWF, e paga a sua parte dos pesados custos, tal como o IPMA paga muito dinheiro anualmente. Mas simultaneamente mantém também o seu próprio centro de dados muito poderoso com os modelos deles. Com isso talvez sejam o país que per capita mais gastem num modelo global. A modos que duplicam os custos e muita gente por lá interroga-se da lógica disso. Acaba por não ser muito diferente de outros assuntos, o Reino Unido sempre teve um pé dentro e outro pé fora da Europa.
Para a meteorologia, ignorando estes assuntos apesar da sua importância, é bom haver mais modelos, cada vez mais a incerteza de previsões se reduz recorrendo a ensembles e muitos-modelos.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 22:23)

Vince disse:


> São assuntos diferentes, uma coisa é o MetOffice, serviço meteorológico britânico, outra coisa é os modelos que o MetOffice desenvolveu e mantém.



Sim, na mensagem anterior referi-me ao MetOffice como modelo  Ainda assim, mantém-se o problema. O MetOffice, deixando de oferecer os seus serviços mediante o UKMET  à BBC terá receitas mais baixas.



Vince disse:


> Neste caso a notícia pouco tem a ver com o assunto deste tópico, refere-se ao fim da colaboração da televisão pública BBC com o também público MetOffice (à semelhança do que aconteceu de certa forma em Portugal entre a RTP e o IPMA), o que diga-se, se calhar é bastante estúpido, mesmo para uma pessoa como eu, acérrimo defensor da iniciativa privada.



Uma coisa é certa. Haverá mais esforço em criar uma melhor aplicação móvel . É um assunto controverso. Há outras notícias que dizem que foi o muito dinheiro pedido.

Por acaso a iniciativa privada é algo interessante nesse campo. Tenho dúvidas se os custos totais baixariam. Mas acredito que a inovação não seria prejudicada. Pode haver institutos públicos responsáveis pela previsão meteorológica mas até certo ponto já se comportam como empresas privadas: custos elevados (mas isto é normal) e poucos dados disponiblizados ao público. O ECM é culpado mas o MetOffice é pior.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 22:33)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/media/pdf/d/q/MetOffice-AR-2014_12-6-14_web.pdf


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2015 às 22:47)

Isso é um tema interessante, e também controverso.
Há duas filosofias. Começando pelo que referi acima, estas coisas dos supercomputadores onde correm modelos custam fortunas colossais, podemos mesmo falar de verdadeiras "obscenidades"....

1) Na Europa os contribuintes pagam e os dados estão fechados ao público, ou são vendidos. São investimentos muito pesados, e se alguém quer aceder a dados, uma empresa por exemplo, tem que pagar, seja coisas como modelos, satélites, etc, para ajudar a amortizar os custos brutais.
2) Nos EUA é tudo libertado ao público, oferecido de volta à sociedade.

Eu obviamente prefiro este último modelo, mas pegando no que acabaste de citar em cima e fazendo o papel de advogado do diabo, há uma empresa privada que recorrendo a modelos que são fruto de pesados investimentos públicos depois ganha dinheiro, e nesse caso extremo, até rouba o "negócio" a outra empresa pública...É uma perspectiva válida sobre o qual qualquer pessoa se pode questionar.

Pessoalmente não tenho dilemas com isso, pois a minha visão é conhecida, não existe dinheiro público, do Estado, o dinheiro é das pessoas. O Estado limita-se a usar o dinheiro das pessoas e a escolher aonde o gasta, infelizmente nem sempre da melhor forma.
E voltando a fazer o papel de advogado do diabo, um contribuinte americano também pode dizer, nós gastamos milhares de milhões em satélites e modelos e oferecemos isso tudo de borla a todo o mundo?

Pelo que compreendo que existam duas visões. Mas mesmo para além disto que referi que é meio ideológico, na prática o que acontece nos EUA é que aparecem produtos muito mais inovadores com a disponibilidade total da informação. E obviamente há gente que ganha dinheiro com isso (fruto do tal investimento público), mas o resultado final é que se multiplica a inovação, criam-se centenas de novos produtos derivados da informação, e a sociedade acaba melhor servida, no fundo, o que realmente interessa.


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2015 às 23:34)

Vince disse:


> Eu obviamente prefiro este último modelo, mas pegando no que acabaste de citar em cima e fazendo o papel de advogado do diabo, há uma empresa privada que recorrendo a modelos que são fruto de pesados investimentos públicos depois ganha dinheiro, e nesse caso extremo, até rouba o "negócio" a outra empresa pública...É uma perspectiva válida sobre o qual qualquer pessoa se pode questionar.



Substitui o MetOffice mas continua a precisar deles:



> MeteoGroup's Model Output Statistics (MOS) is our proprietary statistical weather forecasting technique which improves model forecasts, resulting in highly accurate, location-specific forecasts.
> 
> Multi Model MOS is a technique developed by MeteoGroup which *combines several models into one forecast, thereby improving the forecast accuracy even further*.





> MeteoGroup's MOS, on the other hand, compares historical model forecasts with historical weather observations in order to identify local weather variations and anomalies. MOS then adjusts the local forecast accordingly and also "learns" the variations, automatically applying adjustments to future forecasts.
> 
> Models all have different qualities so, by combining a number of models, Multi Model MOS makes use of the best characteristics from each, resulting in a single, more accurate forecast.



http://www.meteogroup.com/en/gb/research/multi-model-approach.html

É mais uma forma de privatizar o lucro e socializar os prejuízos.

Quanto ao outro operador:



> MetraWeather, the international commercial brand of the Meteorological Service of New Zealand, is a global leader in providing innovative weather information services, contributing to the bottom line of businesses and the wellbeing of millions of people around the world.



http://www.metraweather.com/about-metraweather

O IM da NZ usa o UKMET:

http://www.metservice.com/maps-radar/rain-forecast/rain-forecast-5-day

Basicamente a BBC fez uma PPP (com 1 privado e 1 público). E quem criou o modelo e continuamente o desenvolve com mais intensidade (centro do RU) é que ficou a perder. E especialmente o privado continuará a ganhar com o dinheiro público investido no UKMET.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2015 às 01:07)

É possivel aceder a alguns parâmetros do WRF na zona dos Açores/Atlântico:

60/15km MPAS Forecast  MPAS Variable 15-60km (Atlantic)

http://www.wrf-model.org/plots/realtime_mpas.php


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 11:38)

Alguém sabe onde podemos consultar as cartas de precipitação do ECMWF para os 10 dias e não apenas para 5 dias?


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 21:54)

*Lost on the hurricane trail*

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/oct/5/thomas-dibacco-lost-on-the-hurricane-trail/


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 21:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Alguém sabe onde podemos consultar as cartas de precipitação do ECMWF para os 10 dias e não apenas para 5 dias?



Creio que não é possível ver isso. Mesmo as cartas de precipitação disponíveis só incluem as acumulações em 12 horas.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 22:26)

Há 3 anos atrás eles libertaram num link meio escondido do público em geral a precipitação de 12 em 12 horas (00z e 12z) até às 240 horas (10 dias), mas passado um ano ou dois mudaram de ideias, e hoje só "oferecem" a precipitação acumulada em 12 horas, de 24 em 24 horas (gerando uma falha de 12h pelo meio), e apenas até às 120 horas (4 dias).
No site do IPMA tens os dados de 3 em 3 horas, até às 114 horas.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2015 às 23:01)

O ECMWF voltou a brilhar recentemente com o Joaquin, e não falo do caso português, aonde por acaso também foi o primeiro global a trazer os restos para Portugal.
Independentemente disso, importa dizer que o ECMWF também falha com estrondo por vezes, ou por vezes erra mais que outros, ainda recentemente naquele evento de muita chuva no noroeste em que depois havia uma frente que cruzava o país de norte para sul, o GFS foi bem mais certeiro que o ECMWF que exagerou na precipitação dessa frente, que no GFS era bem fraca como veio a acontecer.

Mas deixo o artigo porque é mais um boa abordagem de imensas coisas interessantes para quem quer perceber e lidar melhor com este mundo dos modelos meteorológicos, aonde se defende um ecossistema de multi-modelos pois conseguem-se melhores resultados analisando múltiplos cenários do que apenas olhando para um, mesmo sendo o melhor em geral.
O próprio IPMA (e restantes organismos europeus em geral) deveria implementar uma infraestrutura dessas, ao longo dos anos tenho reparado que eles se baseiam talvez demasiado nos seus próprios modelos.


*Why Did the ECMWF Forecast Joaquin So Well?
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3148*


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

Nova versão do ECMWF a partir de 8 de Março com destaque para o aumento da resolução horizontal para 9km e algumas melhorias na física.



> *Implementation of IFS cycle 41r2*
> 
> ECMWF plans to upgrade the horizontal resolution of its integrated forecasting system (IFS) including its high-resolution (HRES) and ensemble (ENS) forecasts.The upgraded horizontal resolution will be about 9 km for the HRES and the data assimilation (the outer loop of the 4D-Var) and about 18 km for the ENS up to day 15 and about 36 km for the extended range (monthly). The resolution of the ensemble of data assimilations (EDA) will be increased to 18 km.
> 
> ...


https://software.ecmwf.int/wiki/display/FCST/Implementation+of+IFS+cycle+41r2


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

Blogpost da AEMET sobre o ECMWF



> *Una visita a “La Meca” de la predicción numérica*
> Publicado el 24 febrero, 2016  por aemetblog
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2016 às 23:56)

*Why the European Weather Model Remains King Over National Weather Service's Prediction Tool*

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/weat...Model-National-Weather-Service-365163381.html

I won’t bore you with the details, but the Euro uses something called a “4D-VAR,” also known as “four-dimensional variational data assimilation.” Observations are taken not at a single time, but over a period of several hours. For some reason, this costs *10 TIMES* as much to run. Since the GFS is just a part of NOAA’s many computer models, changing the GFS would apparently mean everything else would have to change, too. And they are just not ready -- or willing -- or able to do that. So they’re stuck with “3D-VAR”, and a not-as-good product.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2016 às 00:49)

Não sei se já foi publicado e tenho muitas dúvidas acerca da sua eficácia, mas aqui deixo uma previsão da atividade elétrica europeia usando o WRF:

http://www.meteo.gr/meteomaps/wrf_Lightning.cfm


----------



## Toby (9 Abr 2016 às 10:06)

*TV maker Panasonic says it has developed the world’s best weather model*










http://www.airdat.com/solutions/

http://arstechnica.com/science/2016...-has-developed-the-worlds-best-weather-model/

http://www.slate.fr/story/116493/panasonic-outil-prevision-meteo


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2016 às 10:34)

Como se costuma dizer, "show me the data!"

Até lá...


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

O meteociel agora oferece reanálises do ECM:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arc...onth=2&day=29&year=2016&map=0&hour=0&type=era


----------



## Lightning (11 Mai 2016 às 18:35)

Eu penso não estar a imaginar coisas mas garanto-vos de que o GFS esta manhã não tinha esta resolução nos mapas de precipitação... 

A resolução foi aumentada, é agora mais precisa. E notei que houve algumas mudanças nos links do meteociel... Alguém que me confirme isto sff?

*Edit - *já li lá em cima as notas em francês / inglês  Alguém me explica o significado ao certo de "passar a ser a RUN operacional"? 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2


----------



## vitamos (11 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

Lightning disse:


> *Edit - *já li lá em cima as notas em francês / inglês  Alguém me explica o significado ao certo de "passar a ser a RUN operacional"?
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2



Eu confesso que não vou ao meteociel há algum tempo, mas geralmente quando há um upgrade ao modelo, esse upgrade costuma correr paralelamente (geralmente chamada run paralela). Essa é a fase de testes. Quando há suficiente confiança no upgrade então ele passa a ser a versão considerada, ou seja, a run operacional do modelo. Sem certezas, penso que pode ser o caso.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 20:26)

Lightning disse:


> Eu penso não estar a imaginar coisas mas garanto-vos de que o GFS esta manhã não tinha esta resolução nos mapas de precipitação...
> 
> A resolução foi aumentada, é agora mais precisa. E notei que houve algumas mudanças nos links do meteociel... Alguém que me confirme isto sff?
> 
> ...



Há mais de um mês que havia a run paralela e a run operacional. A ru paralela estava em testes e tinha uma maior resolução.
Hoje foi substituída a run operacional pela paralela.


----------



## Lightning (12 Mai 2016 às 00:12)

Obrigado vitamos e André  de facto com esta maior resolução vamos poder perceber mais detalhes de certas situações


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 20:08)




----------



## Vince (30 Set 2016 às 18:54)

A última edição (Verão 2016) da newsletter do ECMWF, vale sempre a pena ler para estar a par das novidades e desenvolvimentos futuros:
http://www.ecmwf.int/sites/default/files/elibrary/2016/16523-newsletter-no148-summer-2016.pdf


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2016 às 18:53)

*Why Isn’t the U.S. Better at Predicting Extreme Weather?*

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/23/m...p-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0


----------



## Knyght (8 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

By the way o WindyTy tem agora as previsões do ECMWF, e para a madeira a resolução até está bem melhor!


----------



## weatherbox (30 Jul 2017 às 09:08)

Boas novidades 

Para os interessados o tiempo.com de Espanha agora também tem alguns dados do modelo ECMWF
https://www.tiempo.com/modelos/














No mês passado a AEMET disponibilizou o HARMONIE-AROME, infelizmente os produtos de alta resolução de hora a hora não cobrem Portugal todo sendo o Algarve a região mais prejudicada

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/harmonie_arome


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 12:52)

New seasonal prediction system SEAS5 brings better El Niño forecasts

ECMWF has launched a new seasonal prediction system (SEAS5) which brings better forecasts, especially for El Niño/La Niña events. Forecasts are also more detailed thanks to much greater horizontal resolution. An immediate application is the production of new GloFAS long-range river-flow forecasts.
*

 


*


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

O NCEP publica a verificação da previsão dos modelos (vou usar a correlação com a pressão de superfície como exemplo).






Desempenho dos modelos...

... no hemisfério norte:






... e em termos globais:






Nos últimos dias o modelo do Metoffice tem sido globalmente melhor que o ECM devido aos erros deste nas previsões do Hemisfério Sul:


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2018 às 15:19)

A 72h o futuro GFS (FV3) apresenta algumas melhorias - pelo menos em termos da previsão da pressão atmosférica global (saídas das 00 e 12z) - mas ainda falta um bocado para incomodar os líderes habituais.


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2019 às 13:40)

IBM anuncia novo modelo global de alta resolução:


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2019 às 18:21)




----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2019 às 17:09)




----------



## Obidense (14 Jan 2020 às 13:12)

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...principal-centro-meteorologico-europeu-533515


----------



## David sf (28 Set 2020 às 15:38)

Boas notícias:

*Towards free and open weather data for all*
*The European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts (ECMWF) is moving towards open data, writes Umberto Modigliani.*


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 11:17)

https://www.dwd.de/EN/research/weat...nwp_applications/mosmix_application_node.html

 https://meteologix.com/pt/forecast/2267057-lisbon/xltrend/euro (MOS DWD)


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 11:27)

*IBM’s weather forecast system to tap users’ phones for data*

*IBM brings weather forecasting model for governments, industries, farmers *

Não parece que vá ser gratuito.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 11:43)

*GFDL SHiELD: A Unified System for Weather-to-Seasonal Prediction*


----------



## Knyght (16 Nov 2020 às 09:58)

Bom dia pessoal,
Recebi um e-mail com um novo modelo SPIRE que tem dados de nano satélites, alguém tem mais info sobre o mesmo? Ainda não o consegui ver sem ser no tal pago.
Abraço


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2020 às 10:56)

Knyght disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> Recebi um e-mail com um novo modelo SPIRE que tem dados de nano satélites, alguém tem mais info sobre o mesmo? Ainda não o consegui ver sem ser no tal pago.
> Abraço



Do que leio, os modelos globais (ECMWF, por exemplo) já começam a incluir os dados dessa empresa.

No portal diz que o seu 'modelo' deles tem uma resolução de 12 quilómetros, semelhante à do GFS. Mas eles na realidade não parecem ter um 'modelo'.






A empresa provavelmente personalizou um modelo pré-existente (GFS, por exemplo) ou adotou a mesma estratégia que o NWS e combinou/ajustou vários modelos pré-existentes num só.


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 11:07)

Orion disse:


> *IBM’s weather forecast system to tap users’ phones for data*
> 
> *IBM brings weather forecasting model for governments, industries, farmers *
> 
> Não parece que vá ser gratuito.



Bom dia,





https://www.ibm.com/weather/industries/cross-industry/graf

grátis.... se aceitar as versões "premium" (por isso euros... )  

https://www.ibm.com/weather/apps


----------

